# VR6 MAF housing with stock 1.8t sensor and injectors



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

I installed a vr6 maf housing with my stock 1.8t sensor the other day and the car ran like crap. It hesitated to the point where it was not even drivable and almost felt like the engine was about to cut out. When I unplugged the MAF sensor it ran like a charm. I was wondering if this hesitation is because im still using the stock injectors with the upgraded housing. If so, is it possible to adjust my primary fueling with the help of vagcom instead of upgrading my stock injectors?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

X+ is written for the OE MAF housing, I'm not surprised you're having issues.


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Its the injectors. Usually if you're going to run the VR MAF you'll need to run 380cc injectors and retune the car a little. Otherwise it will run lean. You could try a 4bar FPR but its probably still not going to get enough fuel into it.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Redapex)*

vrmaf will make the timing very agressive as well, you will need to pull out timing to prevent knock


----------



## Ronus4265 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (enginerd)*

The posts above help you sort through it... but basically all in all the tune isnt written for it.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## H2V88 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ronus4265)*

hmm i had a similar question my maf just went out and i was told because i did a cone mod that the housing wasnt big enough to compensate for the airflow so it burned out.. is this true? i just ordered a new maf sensor and was thinking about getting a vr housing, should I not? was that assumtion wrong and it was going out anyways? I have a apr chip.. the car has 176k on it =]
thanks


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (H2V88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H2V88* »_i was told because i did a cone mod that the housing wasnt big enough to compensate for the airflow so it burned out.. is this true?
 Not true. The housing size will effect the sensor's readings which will effect the way the ECU manages air/fuel/timing/etc but not cause it to burn out. Its a 1.8t, MAFs fail and its part of life.


----------



## H2V88 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*








ok thats good to know, well i guess ill wait till i go BT to get that vr housing =]thanks


----------



## votexgli (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (H2V88)*

once you go BT mafless is where its at


----------



## H2V88 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (votexgli)*

well i was just gonna go to a gt28rs lol nothing too big


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (H2V88)*

with an open inlet/exhaust and high boost you can "max" out the maf sensor and the car will not run properly. it's unlikely you are flowing this much air, but a log with the vag com can show you if you are maxxed out.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (enginerd)*

Your turbo inlet is still the size of a quarter... do whatever your software is written for, not worth the experiment for a few horsepower if that.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Your turbo inlet is still the size of a quarter... do whatever your software is written for, not worth the experiment for a few horsepower if that.

hey hey hey nothing wrong with experimenting


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

So at the momement, im running the car with the MAF unplugged, and adjusted my primary fuel tweak so that the car runs alot less rich. After logging block 032, my idle lambda is -0.2 and my part throttle lambda is -0.8 which is near perfect. Im also getting better gas mileage. Is it ok for me to run the car like this now that i dont have to worry about the richness ruining my cat?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Software written for use with a MAF when run MAFless will be stuck running base maps rather than the adaptive maps you'd want to be running off of. Its okay, but not ideal.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Since im running off of the base maps, does this mean that the changes I made to the primary fuel tweak will not affect it?


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stixsp11)*

bump


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

to properly run a bigger maf you need injectors and in all seriousness software. I have as well as a few others have gotten by and made decent numbers on a VR maf, but there was reasons why we went that route. the real question is at hand is ONE why do you feel you need a VR MAF? (something to add to the sig?) and TWO with it being bypassed and unplugged right now, its no different then not having one or having the stocker in there.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if you really want to run this you need at a minimum 380s, i ran 380s @ 4bar on a vr maf, then you have to do an ASS load of logs bc the VR maf advances all the maps by an easy 7* to call safe. So you need to pull back 7* in timing to get the timing curve back to like it was wrote in the map.
if you are not maxing out the stock maf and going into limp, say in a third gear pull (i did it at the top of second) and triggering ASR light /limp then you really dont need it.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

I did this because I was maxing out my stock MAF, and since I heard that it is something you need to upgrade before going big turbo, which I plan to do in the summer. Now what adjustments would I have to make if I chose to run the VR MAF with 630cc injectors?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wont happen. well it will but you will be WAY rich unless. they have E85 up there







then you can run E85 VR MAF and 630s on stock turbo all day long and make mad powa y0


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and not all BT files require a VR Maf







my maf is on my tool box lol


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_with an open inlet/exhaust and high boost you can "max" out the maf sensor and the car will not run properly. it's unlikely you are flowing this much air, but a log with the vag com can show you if you are maxxed out. 

Not sure if Josh ever said he was, but I maxed out the MAF sensor in the OEM housing a couple times. Always happened in 3rd-4th gear pulls, g/s readings were exceeding 180 or 190. Felt like "fuel cut" in my buddy's ol 2g but not so much like a brick wall. Bored out the ID of the housing a lil bit and all was well.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

man i maxed out the maf at the top of 2nd lol third would make it halfway and limp out.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

maxed out MAFs are God's way of slowing us down.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so Unitronics mafless file is a way of telling god nicely, no?


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

I have a VR maf running on my ko4 audi project with a 93 oct ko3 program. Only about 19 psi of boost but it no longer maxes out the maf sensor. It was pinning the maf before and the car would knock, buck and blow smoke 
With the vr maf It pulls so much timing that I have to retard it with lemmiwinks to the point that it does not like to start up. (retarded timing at cranking is difficult to start) Since it's a race car I just feed it a diet of 105 and turned the timing back up, but this is probably not a good idea for street cars. Pretty fast though - roasts 4 victoracers on pavement, and throws dirt 50 feet with the rally tires


----------

